# Jekyll & Hyde



## KatiezMomma (Nov 17, 2011)

I really don't know what the hell has happened to my stbx. In the last 4 months he has gone to from this wonderful stand up guy to this complete a**hole who is trying to hurt me at every turn. As soon as i found out about OW, everything has changed. Talking and texting all the time in front of me, talking to his family about her in front of me and laughing about it, how I walk away when he is texting but its not his problem, how they want to have a baby as soon as possible, telling me about how he is going to spend the night at her place, all the fun things they are planning. I am just so lost. I could see if I was some horrible ***** of a wife (which I guess could be the case), but I would have done anything for this man up until tonight that is. Standing in the kitchen laughing about me to his brother. I am thankful in a way, I finally got to see the man that he really has become and its making this so much easier. I cannot wait to get out of this house. Anyone else have this kind of situation?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you filed for divorce yet? Why are you still there?


----------



## KatiezMomma (Nov 17, 2011)

Just waiting for new place to be ready for us to move, I would be gone if we had anywhere else to go at the moment. In Canada you have to wait a year for a divorce unless he will admit to having an affair which he won't (strange he will tell everyone else but not the courts).


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

New place for 'us'? Do you have children?

Can't you prove an affair to the courts?


----------



## KatiezMomma (Nov 17, 2011)

The other strange thing is that I will get a text, hey you want me to grab you something from Starbucks, how is your day, other lame stuff but then we get home and its a gong show.


----------



## KatiezMomma (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes we have a 7 year old daughter. We are moving into a townhouse in a co-op but won't be ready until Feb 1st. 

My lawyer says I can prove an affair in court but its a hassle to get enough proof and in the end, BC (were I live) is a no fault province so the only thing it would do is speed up the divorce. I could care less how long it takes, I just want to be away from him.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Katie: I feel for you because I went through the exact same thing. It was like an alien had taken over my ex's mind. Boy did he get meaner than cat poo. Did the same things yours is doing, didn't hide a thing when I found out.

I offered MC, different things but he was in the fog. The best thing that happened was to sell that house and get my own apartment. I am not being tortured that way anymore. I divorced him and am now moving on: 2 steps forward, one back.

I wish you the best of luck, courage and strength. You're going to need it for the pain. Anyway, I did. It does get better little by slowly.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

> To get a divorce, you will need to apply to the BC Supreme Court.
> 
> The court will grant your divorce if you (or your spouse) have lived in this province for one year or more, and can demonstrate that your marriage has broken down.
> 
> ...


You know you can file on the bold above too right?

How do I get a divorce? - Separation and Divorce - Basics of Family Law - Family Justice - Ministry of Attorney General

Knowledge is power!


----------

